# Getting your site out there.



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I was going through some older threads and ran across a site Rodney mentioned. I've been reading it for the past half hour and am blown away.

www.selfpromotion.com

There is a TON of information there and a lot of things you will have to do. I can't believe I missed this! 

Rodney's mention of this site is probably one of the best things I've ever ran across here. This is a necessity for all of you who have a website.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting your site out here.*

Must have missed that one too, thanks for the repost.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Getting your site out here.*

It's a lot of text, but it's a great read with lots of helpful information.

One of the first sites I ever read way back in 1997 when I was starting out online.


----------



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Getting your site out here.*

It is a great read but out of curiostity I found myself googling his title keyphrases, some metas, even just "self promotion" and his site isn't ever coming up. I thought it'd be number one with such good advice. Granted I didn't dig past the first couple pages of finds but I never do.

He does mention another good read is:
searchenginewatch.com


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, site looks good. I'll print it out and read it through. I spend so much money on ink cartridges....


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

Major search engines are more reliant on links back to your pages now more than onsite optimization so that may be affecting its search engine rakings. 

Something I have noticed though is that its homepage is not indexed by Google. This means either he has a no-follow robot for his homepage so Google has a ban on it or something. It also has no pagerank which is a bit strange coupled with the above for an old internet marketing site.


But anyways, good content, I'll look more into it later.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This means either he has a no-follow robot for his homepage so Google has a ban on it or something


Or it could have been just a good ol' fashioned error  Sometimes google drops pages and sites from its index for no reason.


----------



## RegularJOE (Oct 26, 2007)

We went onto selfpromotion, and went through the process of registering. Alot of reading in the beginning, but once you get the idea, it is pretty simple to regiater. I almost wonder if we are doing it correctly. I huess we will know soon enough.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

No offense to anyone, but the information on the site is pretty much what you see in eCommerce / DIY marketing books at Amazon.
Good site, though.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

Xeon said:


> No offense to anyone, but the information on the site is pretty much what you see in eCommerce / DIY marketing books at Amazon.
> Good site, though.


Xeon, 
So what might you suggest we look at?


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

> Xeon, So what might you suggest we look at?


Nothing to look at, because it's all trial-and-error.
If people can make it successful by just following all the stuff at those sites, then everyone would be JC or SnorgTees. 

The stuff on these kind of sites are just a basic staple, standard kind of promotion.
Everyone is doing is nowadays and if you do it too, you'll just be another blade of grass on the field.
But then again, if you don't do it, then you won't even exist. 

The main kind of marketing is different for each business, and if you look at the big t-shirt brands, they don't really emphasize too much on these standard promotion techniques.


----------

